# first international teaching job



## rossatkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi All

Ive been fortunate enough to get my first teaching job in El Gouna teaching PE. Is there anything i need to know cultural wise? and also is there any point in me bringing my trousers and hoodies or is it shorts all year?

Thanks for the help!

Ross


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi and welcome 

Congratulations on landing yourself a teaching post out here, I'm sure you're going to enjoy yourself. I'm based over in Sharm so can't give you much advice on the local area, but there's a few on here Hurghada based who I'm sure will be able to answer any questions you may have in that respect.

There's not much you need to know culture wise really. You are going to be in a tourist area, but even so just the usual respect for others is generally sufficient. Expect to find people trying to rip you off left, right and centre, so get to know the prices you should pay for things, and find the honest people around you and stick to them.

If you are out in Ramadan (August this year) then be prepared to try not to eat, drink or smoke in front of others during the fasting times. Also be prepared for all services to be put on hold during Iftar and for opening times of shops etc to be changeable.

Presumably you will be out here for a while, in which case I recommend to bring warm winter clothes as January/February time gets cold in the evenings (even if shorts in the day time is still fine).

Sam


----------



## rossatkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks very much sam, that was exactly the type of info I needed. Also are there any jabs I'll need to get before coming out?

Kind regards

Ross Atkins



Sam said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> Congratulations on landing yourself a teaching post out here, I'm sure you're going to enjoy yourself. I'm based over in Sharm so can't give you much advice on the local area, but there's a few on here Hurghada based who I'm sure will be able to answer any questions you may have in that respect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

rossatkins said:


> Thanks very much sam, that was exactly the type of info I needed. Also are there any jabs I'll need to get before coming out?
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Ross Atkins


Personally I didn't get any jabs, but there are recommended ones. I'm hoping someone else may be able to shed light on what they might have had, but from what can remember you should get Typhoid and Hep A. Perhaps Yellow Fever too, but can't really remember. Certainly the first two though are relatively prevalent. Make sure you are covered against TB also.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> Personally I didn't get any jabs, but there are recommended ones. I'm hoping someone else may be able to shed light on what they might have had, but from what can remember you should get Typhoid and Hep A. Perhaps Yellow Fever too, but can't really remember. Certainly the first two though are relatively prevalent. Make sure you are covered against TB also.


I can't remember which jabs I had but the NHS provides the latest information:

Egypt (Africa) - Fit For Travel


----------



## rossatkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks very much for your help! I look forward to getting out there!


----------

